# Shroom Weight



## cali-high (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello everybody 


i just had a quick question on how much does an average (dry) shroom weigh???

average size ect ect...

because i got some wet ones drying out and im just wondering how much they might weigh..


thanks
cali-high


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 1, 2008)

they lose 90% of their weight when drying...


----------



## cali-high (Oct 1, 2008)

alright thanks

so how many shrooms you think would be in an eigth?

ive never done shrooms before sso i dont know..


but thanks for your help


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 1, 2008)

there is no set number of shrooms for an eigth...


----------



## AchillesLast (Oct 1, 2008)

shrooms like buds come in all shapes, sizes and varieties. There is no "standard" size of a mushroom. Some grow tall, some grow small and some grow in-between. What's more important when buying mushrooms is making sure they are absolutely, 100% cracker dry. If they are not dry, then you got ripped off.

As the second poster said, mushrooms loss 90% of their weight after drying and that is what you care about. Dry weight.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 1, 2008)

ok thankyou very much...

im so excited this was my first mushie grow and i did the BRF method with 1 pint jars and as of right now i got like 40 mushies already picked 

im so excited i cant wait to try some 

how much should i take since im a first timer???

i always wanted to try em but never did because of the fear of a bad shrooms and i dont want my life to be at risk for one...

so thank you very much


----------



## AchillesLast (Oct 1, 2008)

I would take 1.5-2g dry for a first time. You can go up to 3.5g [1/8] but I did 3.5g my first time and I ended up blacking out for the first time in my life. I went into like a 2.5 hour dream sequence where I was literally not in the physical world anymore, I was a spirit flying around in space. I wasn't in control of my physical body anymore. Next thing I know, I'm in the back of my car with my girlfriend and it's night time.

Time flies when you're having fun I suppose haha.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL 

thats crazy!!!

ive done salvia,thizz ect but never really did any kind of tripping drug like Lsd,and Mushies. so im really excited to do it, but kinda nervous since its my first time LOL

any pointers???


also didnt you also do a mushie grow??? how did it turn out????


me i had started with 12 jars and 1 jar had contams and the other were good but a few wernt all the way to the bottom of the jar but i put em in they seem to be dueing fine... i put em in the fruiting container like last week or so


----------



## cali-high (Oct 1, 2008)

so far i pick about 40 mushies and a few are carrot size


----------



## AchillesLast (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah my grow actually went (as is still going  ) very well. I've pulled off 13g dry from the first flush of 3 cakes. I got one cake I just put in the fruiting chamber and the other three I just re-dunked and put in the fruiting chamber. Ive got 4 more jars of Golden Teacher colonizing right now that should be ready to birth when I've exhausted my other 4 cakes.

I stopped updating my grow thread because I really don't have a good camera and without pictures no one really cares. Plus I was tired of updating it when it felt like no one was really into besides me.

But don't be nervous about tripping. Once you get used to that feeling you'll love it. For you, I would definitely do 2g and just be chilling at home for the first time. Find a good movie (cartoon movies are always killer on shrooms) or just listen to some upbeat music. The only reason I say that is, you don't want to end up in a bad place mentally for your first time. Think positive, be chill and your trip will be magical instead of frightening or lonely. 

Also, get some orange juice. It really takes the edge off the come up from shrooms and takes a little bit of stress off your stomach. Beyond that, do what you gotta do and always have fun.

btw congrats on your mushies. Have you dried them yet? Did you weigh them wet at least? You can always estimate a grow yield by weighing the wet mushrooms and multiplying by 0.1; for example: 50g wet * 0.1 = about 5g dry.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 1, 2008)

nope i dont have a scale i got to borrow one from a buddy to weigh em up...

but i picked off maybe 40 and still got like 60 more on em and still got 4 more cakes getting ready to fruit! im so excited 

this was my first time and i think it is going well...

so i am gonna do it at home for the first time for sure...so will i be able to control myself some what???im just saying am i gonna act like a retard or just normal?? when i did X for the first time i was able to control myself even tho i was all fucked up LOL


so can i do it like 2 times in a week or no??? because i want to try it at home first but then i want to go into nature and trip out LOL

also i got a movie already picked out LOL..Pee Wee hermans big adventure LOL..


What do ya mean by redunking???(please explain)

thanks for replying..

also i hope to take some pictures of em if i remember LOL


----------



## cali-high (Oct 1, 2008)

i put the mushies on paper plates to dry out in a well ventilated room


----------



## AchillesLast (Oct 1, 2008)

If you followed the Pf tek, then you used Vermiculite and BRF, yes? Well basically, dunking is the process to rehydrate your cakes. Since mushrooms are 90% water, they typically grow bigger and grow more of them per flush. To dunk a cake you basically find a tupperware with lid and fill it with a capful of peroxide and water. Place your cake in the water so it is fully submerged and put in the fridge for no more than 48 hours. After the cake has been in there long enough (24 hours is a good range), you roll the cake in damp vermiculite and place in the fruiting chamber.

So my process has become, immediately after birthing I dunk the cake for 24 hours then place in the fruiting chamber. After most of the pins have become mushrooms and the cake is producing pins slower, I re-dunk the cake for 12 hours. You can repeat this up to about 4-5 times before all the nutrients in the cake are spent. But the beauty of this process is one cake now has the life of 3 or 4 cakes and can yield more mushrooms. 

My first cake I got 3.5g off of. After dunking, the second flush again, 3.5g. So that's 7g off one cake so far with more mushroom still waiting to grow! Plus this cake still has at least 1 more flush in it, which could get me another 2-3g. That's almost 13g for one 1/2 pint cake. 

Once you've picked all the mature mushrooms, that is a flush. Then, just dunk and roll and your good to go for round 2.


----------



## AchillesLast (Oct 1, 2008)

Also, on 2g of mushies you should be totally in control. An 1/8 is like jumping in the deep end and learning to swim. With 2g you are still very in control but also aware that you are getting fucked up.

As for how often you do them. I think Once a week isn't all that bad. But I try to stick to 1-2 a month just because it's not good for how your brain processes reality to always be living at the subconcious level. If you start seeing tracers or reminders of tripping when you aren't tripping, then it's time to take a long break.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks for replying 

i just wanna do it twice in one week because i want to do it by myself the first time and then with a friend the second time.

thanks for telling me about dunking...

i did it before i put them into the fruiting chamber also..im gonna check out my cakes tommarrow and i will prolly dunk this weekend to get more mushies...

so will i be able to get some visuals while only doing 2 grams???

i want to trip but nervous since its a new thing for me LOL..

have you seen the laundry basket grow???(with straw) you can grow like 10 lbs...

i want to do it next time around...


also do you have your mushies under a light or by a window??? i have mine near a window and it seems to work really well


----------



## AchillesLast (Oct 2, 2008)

You'll get some visuals for sure. But don't listen to the exaggerations. Shrooms allow you to see patterns and the inner beauty in simple objects. Typically shroom hallucinations are flowing patterns in wood, aztec patterns in ceiling/carpet and objects "breathing" i.e. growing slightly bigger and smaller. 

So don't be disappointed if you were expecting your TV to grow eyeballs and start talking to you; that was most likely an exaggeration or strong, strong acid trip. I've never had that happen in all my trips.

Also, I have my mushies growing in a stealth operation in my closet. I don't give them much light except for when I fan them and check on their growth. Maybe 1 hour a day if that. Mushies don't need much light to grow. The light is just a pinning trigger that helps that mushrooms grow upright (or towards the light). Mushies are NOT like plants and do not need light to photosynthesize or create food. Light is just a hormonal trigger that tells them it's time to start growing instead of colonizing substrate.


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Oct 3, 2008)

ive had one shroom that weighed 8 grams, and shrooms that only weighed like .05grams, i like the smaller boomers with the closed caps : )


----------



## cali-high (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for all the help 

i got many with different shapes and sizes. the biggest dried right now was 5 grams..

im really happy and thanks for the help

i tripped for my first time this weekend it was awsome 

i ate 2.3 and i saw many exciting visuals such as trees growing and soil moving like ants it was crazy LOL

thanks for your help

peace
cali


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 7, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> If you followed the Pf tek, then you used Vermiculite and BRF, yes? Well basically, dunking is the process to rehydrate your cakes. Since mushrooms are 90% water, they typically grow bigger and grow more of them per flush. To dunk a cake you basically find a tupperware with lid and fill it with a capful of peroxide and water. Place your cake in the water so it is fully submerged and put in the fridge for no more than 48 hours. After the cake has been in there long enough (24 hours is a good range), you roll the cake in damp vermiculite and place in the fruiting chamber.
> 
> So my process has become, immediately after birthing I dunk the cake for 24 hours then place in the fruiting chamber. After most of the pins have become mushrooms and the cake is producing pins slower, I re-dunk the cake for 12 hours. You can repeat this up to about 4-5 times before all the nutrients in the cake are spent. But the beauty of this process is one cake now has the life of 3 or 4 cakes and can yield more mushrooms.
> 
> ...


Would it be beneficial to add some nutrients or liquid karmainto the water that you dunk in?


----------



## AchillesLast (Oct 7, 2008)

Adding nutrients in between dunks would in theory work I suppose, but nutrients attract contaminants esp. once you put them in the fruiting chamber. I would avoid nutrients just to keep the process as simple as possible with less chances of having to toss cakes due to contamination.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 7, 2008)

i recently dunked 4 cakes and now their starting again 

it was a real fun trip to..

i got a few more cakes to get dunked again


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 7, 2008)

cali-high said:


> alright thanks
> 
> so how many shrooms you think would be in an eigth?
> 
> ...


This one was 3.6, hopes that helps, have fun tripping, I took some in tea this weekend with a friend, lots of visuals and laughs. GOOD TIMES


----------



## cali-high (Oct 8, 2008)

damm thats a big ass shroom  LOL

i got a shroom that weighed 3.5 and that was a big one LOL....

i just ate the shrooms plain it was alright it didnt taste too bad..

how come you make the tea???


i recieved a great harvest from the pf tek and i dont see a reson to do any other method right now...whats your opinion about pf tek???


peace
cali


----------



## AchillesLast (Oct 8, 2008)

pf tek is cool. great for beginners to get the concepts down. I don't think I'm going to try my hand at casing until next summer when school is out. I need more time and a clear head on a sunny day is a great environment for thinking of new plans


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 9, 2008)

cali-high said:


> damm thats a big ass shroom  LOL
> 
> i got a shroom that weighed 3.5 and that was a big one LOL....
> 
> ...


I put in tea because it quickens the onset to 15 to 30 minutes and since your body doesn't have to break down the active ingredient its much lighter on your stomach. Plus you can make multiple batches of tea with the same mushies, I took 2.5 grams and between two people we were tripping from 1030 to 500 in the morning after drinking two cups of tea, one at first and the other about 30 mins to an hour later. Shit is awesome.

to make tea simply

Boil tea(I use rasberry leaf) and let it cool down from a boil to just being very very hot, but not bubbing anymore.

Break up your mushrooms, it helps if their are dried, if not dry them. Place them in a cup and pour the steaming tea over the mushrooms and stir the shrooms around.

Now place a plate or some other lid over the top of the cup and let the mushrooms sit and stew in the water for about 15-20 minutes. 

Strain the mushrooms out and add honey or other sweetener to the tea and drink. Make sure to clean up before you drink unless you plan on making more, and be carefull trying to make more when you start tripping, it starts fast and the peak is intense because the drug metabolizes very quickly into your bloodstream.

Have fun!!!


----------



## milkyrip420 (Oct 17, 2008)

around here you get ten caps and stems for an 8th


----------



## cali-high (Jan 19, 2009)

thankyou all for posting...you guys were such a great help


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 20, 2009)

not sure if it was mentioned but its better to pick them when the cap is closed... they dont get any more potent just pick up water weight from the cake, and drop messy spores everywhere which can lead to contam

i always dunk and roll the cakes, cool water with a dash of h202, was it the same high times i saw where the guy was growing 20+ lds dry a month from a wall of aquariums? thats what inspired me to start too haha...
proves you can get great results from the pf tek! there are other larger yielding methods like strawlogs...but iv always gone back to the pftek

iv heard of people dunking with a little bit of milk to give it nutrients... i have never done this so i cant vouch, as stated before i figure food attracts contam.
congrats on your mushie grow!


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2009)

AchillesLast said:


> After the cake has been in there long enough (24 hours is a good range), you roll the cake in damp vermiculite and place in the fruiting chamber.


Roll in DRY perlite, put in FC, give 30 minutes break to drip dry then mist the perlite wet... it has a hard time sticking to the cake if it is moist...


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 20, 2009)

....uhhh you mean VERMiculite... PERlite is used to raise humidity


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 21, 2009)

Greymattertripp said:


> This one was 3.6, hopes that helps, have fun tripping, I took some in tea this weekend with a friend, lots of visuals and laughs. GOOD TIMES


DROOOL......chug a lug of the good wine my friend. So when are we going to have a gus tea party? Damn that look good. Ill take 4 of those in my tea please. I bet those gave a hella good trip. Esp tea my fav.


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2009)

hemlockstones said:


> ....uhhh you mean VERMiculite... PERlite is used to raise humidity


 
Slip of the brain, I have been smokeing pot daily for nearly 20 years you know.

yes, perlite large surface area, good for aeration and evaporation.

verm can take up large amount of water into internal spaces... good for retaining moisture makeing it available mostly though capilary action.


The thing I tried to stress was the DRY part, putting the crumbs on moist is a chore... also remember to let it stand 30 minutes before misting them wet, else they will just come right off too.


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 22, 2009)

ANC said:


> Slip of the brain, I have been smokeing pot daily for nearly 20 years you know..


wasnt trying to bust youre balls...only reason it stuck out to me is cuz i DID that once  
haha... sorta worked.. Mycelium just doesnt like to grow on perlite too much i guess?


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Jan 23, 2009)

Greymattertripp said:


> This one was 3.6, hopes that helps, have fun tripping, I took some in tea this weekend with a friend, lots of visuals and laughs. GOOD TIMES


That looks like the first mushroom I ever ate. It was back in like sophmore or junior year of high school, me and a friend R were at a party drinkin and the dad flipped out and sent everybody home at like 11 at night. Some people left right away but me, R and like 10 kids were chillin outside. Trying to sober up for the drives. All of a sudden this kid drives up in a pickup and says "anyone want any mushrooms" I'd always wanted to try them so i jumped in his pick-up. He pulls out a scale, and 1 mushroom. And like that one in the pic the mushroom weighed exactly 3.6 EXACTLY. I ate it and me and R went to my friend D's house. D has a shitload of trippy posters and Doors posters and i remember zoning into the pictures for soo long. And I had an 1/8th of chronic and no one else had any so I gave it to R to pack. He gave it to me and i remember lighting the lighter about 2 inches from the bowl and trying to push the flame with my finger into the bowl. It was a good and crazy night. GOA trance all night. Shpongle and 1200 Mics. But D put on some String Cheese before he went to bed and that was the first time I heard them and almost nutted.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Jan 23, 2009)

ANC.........Jesus Christ I almost died after looking at your avatar. I just got done scraping my jars (desperation) and smoked a bowl of keif. I was looking around and saw that shit and my side is hurting because of laughing so hard. I just signed on becuase I just bought 7 grams of mushrooms and was thinking of when I should take them. I'm going to do them all at once but am thinking of where. I am not a huge mushroom fan, I just like to eat them when I have a LOT to eat so I can have the craziest visuals, I'm more of an LSD and RC man. I don't want to wait until the infected mushroom show in March but....I might. I might go to the Disco Biscuits show tomarrow but at the same time, if I do I'll probably just take acid and XTC. I like mixing them all but I only do that when I have like at least 5 hits of acid, 2-3 rolls and an 1/8 of mushies. Never mixed more than an 1/8 of mushies with the others.

Any Ideas, I've done it a lot and just want to go CRAZY


----------



## cali-high (Feb 2, 2009)

my grow finally finished....i started 12 more jars but 10 of em didnt make it....they dried out somehow....anyway i got one really good jar and its almost down to the bottom but i see a little tiny piece of bacteria in their....will it fight it off???


can i cut pices of the started cake to put in fresh jars


----------



## hemlockstones (Feb 2, 2009)

its worth a try! us a sterilized spoon to scoop off the good part/bad part and you can try to case it... even under the best circumstances its about a 50% chance
if your getting really high contam rates like you are start back at step one
did you use a pressure cooker? or just stem them in a big pot? pressure cooker is preferable,
if you made your own cakes did you mix it verm-water-THEN flour if you mix the water in with the verm AND flour then the flour and water can create a paste that mycelium cant grew through.

make sure vermiculite is at feild capasity (cant hold any more water, isnt dripping water) then dust the flour over evenly and mix in. that caused me a lot of preoblems when i started.

if all that is good, then its either your syringes or your inoculation technique.


----------



## cali-high (Feb 2, 2009)

i didnt have a high cantam rate....

i think i mixed it inproperly,,,but i do have one nice jar growing and im hoping to add more but i just might make some spore prints

i used a large pot i hope to get a pressure cooker when the funds come up......i want a big one like a64qt or sumthin....do they sell em at walmart??


----------

